# Going to be needing a prop



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Jack Foreman


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

Cool how do I get hold of him


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jddonnelly264 said:


> Cool how do I get hold of him


(361) 649-2789


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

I found a great deal on a solars 4 blade10”12 pitch Titian for 186.00 free shipping no tax. It should be a good place to start. If it’s a little too much I can run it higher.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Foreman


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Foreman


He was on vacation, and did not believe he had any thing. This way I can get it broke on and get some rpm data. The factory Al 3 blade had no cup and looking at I could see it was useless.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jddonnelly264 said:


> He was on vacation, and did not believe he had any thing. This way I can get it broke on and get some rpm data. The factory Al 3 blade had no cup and looking at I could see it was useless.


He will be at the shop today


----------

